

Fakegirlfriend.co - trollLikeABoss
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/22/fakegirlfriend-co-lets-you-text-with-your-made-up-canadian-model-girlfriend/

======
Toddward
I knew this guy in college who would tell us he was sending and receiving
texts to/from "hot chicks" he was trying "to get with" or that he had already
"gotten with." Another friend later found out he was actually sending texts to
his bank and his bank was texting back his balances. Sad.

I guess my point is that there is a market for stuff like this.

------
robkwok
how is this news?

